# West Side Christmas Meet and Greet



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Where: BW's on Alpine in Grand Rapids
When: Thursday, December 14
When: 5 PM to whenever

That work for people? Boneless wings night!!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm in. I'll have a 4yr old tagging along


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

3 questions Stevie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1)do they serve any beef at that place..u know like filet mignon,t-bone, porterhouse 2)do they stock 'irish mist' at the bar? 3)ranger ray gonna be there?..3 hours, a long drive ,just to hang around some 'SUIT' errr..ah..some ada township bigshot...eat "FOWL" things and wash it down with 3.2 or some rotgut!:evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

"How 'bout we have it on Thursday so the East side guys can't make it?"

"Yeah Kush, good idea............"

Jackass


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

thats the night of the office XMas party .... free drinks and dinner at Leos... down town... prime rib..here i come


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

DOES FRIDAY WORK BETTER???? 

(I'm shouting so Old man Easterbrook can hear me)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Neal said:


> "How 'bout we have it on Thursday so the East side guys can't make it?"
> 
> "Yeah Kush, good idea............"
> 
> Jackass


Deja Vu


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd probably be up for it if there is enough interest to get things rolling.

Mitch


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I will be there!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thursday or Friday guys??


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm in either day, but Friday I can stay later...and I know you all want me there longer...:lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I think I can make either night as well. What time is the gift exchange?:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

omega58 said:


> .... What time is the gift exchange?:lol:



:lol:

:lol:

:lol:

Kush , you are THE M-S InstY-Gat0R!!!
:cwm27:

I work near Alpine............................................
I think that's "West Side" !


*R*


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

friday... so i can get lubed up at greydon's first.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Thursday is out for me ... I'll be in Arkansas. Friday I'll have to drive right by there anyway (on the way home from the airport). The wife will think the plane was delayed.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd probably drive over on friday, especially if the river has gone down some


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I think that's "West Side" !


 Nice Avitar !!!





> friday... so i can get lubed up at greydon's first.


Justin said "lubed up" :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thursday the wife works until 6:30 so I can make it later or bring the kids.

Friday works better for me, but I doubt (and I could be mistaken :lol that those "others" would make it if it were Friday. Methinks their just bustin' your chops Kushy.

On a side note I'm planning a 40th birthday party :tdo12: there for some night in January. Wings will be on me...(as long as you like 'em HOT :evilsmile:lol for all who can make it. Stay tuned for a date and more details...I hope many of the regulars and some new faces can make it.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Friday, December 15th it is!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Good deal, I didn't get a chance to chime in but Friday works the best for me too!

Mitch


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Didn't know you guys cared that much?!  (Birthday is Dec. 16th!  )









Since I drive back over to South Haven by way of either Kalamazoo or Grand Rapids... and seeing that you guys are going thru all this trouble to hold a party for little ol' ME







.... I guess I will have to take the northern route back and make myself "present" <---(Just a little hint there to remind everyone that "present"s are welcome!! :lol

Count me in!! 

Now if I can just convince Darrin to hold the M-n-G down at Lunker's on the 22nd... I will have to take the southern route next Friday!!  This could work out nicely!! HEY DARRIN!!..... All the money that you guys are going to give me for my birthday (hint... hint!!) could be spent at Lunker's the following Friday!!!  :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh oh its been changed to the 15th. Was planning on coming but can't make the 15th. Story of my life.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Where is BW's? Is it North or South of 96 on Alpine?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bluegill Bob said:


> Where is BW's? Is it North or South of 96 on Alpine?


Oh sure! You're gonna be there and give away that secret steelhead fishin' spot up your way.....:yikes: .............:lol:.......Sorry Bob, I really did try and resist sayin' that......sorta!.......:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

It appears that it is just north of 96.

Buffalo Wild Wings Bar & Grill:
616-784-9464
3050 Alpine Ave NW
Grand Rapids, MI 49544, US

Mitch


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Friday, December 15th it is........we can celebrate Glenn's birthday and the start of Haukkah. I'll be there around 5:15 or so, I'll call and see about reserving a few tables. 

Sound off if yer coming so I know how many guys........


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm in...I want to celebrates this Glenn guys birthday too.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

1 blazin boneless wing.
from: justin
to: glenn

happy birthday.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I should be in for Friday.

Blazin' it is!:coolgleam


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... although... this "Steinski" guy and myself just might have to "bug out" a bit early for "O-fish-al reasons" !!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm there! 

Mitch


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Were there. At least I am...But I assume the wife would like to join me.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

thedude said:


> 1 blazin boneless wing.
> from: justin
> to: glenn
> 
> happy birthday.


I'll throw in some extra blazin' dipping sauce. . now someone just needs to give Glenn something for the day after burn.:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

omega58 said:


> I'll throw in some extra blazin' dipping sauce. . now someone just needs to give Glenn something for the day after burn.:lol:


Like Tucks medicated pads??????


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Sixshooter said:


> Were there. At least I am...But I assume the wife would like to join me.


... you never know Jimmy... she might want to go without you this time with all of us guys there!! :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll be there with my son, someone make sure they have enough ranch dip!!




























And here's Mr. Blazin' himself


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What time are you guys planning on sticking around until? The wife has to work Friday now until 6:30 so I would not be able to make it until after 7 now.:rant: 

Anyone else planning on coming or sticking around later?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> What time are you guys planning on sticking around until? The wife has to work Friday now until 6:30 so I would not be able to make it until after 7 now.:rant:
> 
> Anyone else planning on coming or sticking around later?


I have a pregnant wife for a DD, so I'll stay late to hang out with ya Tim. I should be there around 5:30 or so.


----------

